# (Insert Generic New Guy Comment here)



## Nic345 (Mar 26, 2007)

So I joined this here forum a couple of years ago and like read alot of threads and stuff but never came back...Wich is too bad since like this forum is really helpfull I still read the newsletter but anywa here are  my stats  I weight at 187.6 pounds of Muscle!!!!(lol okay I wish) If I rember Im like 60% or like higher lower number of fat percentage. I am no longer training but I desperetaly wich to start back the only reason I stopped was cuz I AM LAZy I count find the time(or make it) and just got frustated and like tired. More recentely I had started a abs routine but I think I hit the plateu effect pretty quick cuz the results just kinda stopped.... Anyway I would really apreciated any help I can get My goal is to have

1 A six pack(right now its like a little stomach it aint like huge but it aint the smallest either)
2 Bigger arms or trimmed arms
3 Trimmed legs!!(I read somewhere about FAt Zones well I think my legs are mine cuz they are freaking huge!!!!)
4 Getting rid of the man boobs(there not huge but they are kinda big and would like awesome pec be like perfect)

Now I stand at about 5'7 or 8 ish you see I dont know  if this will kill my memebership or not but I am only 17. So kinda still growing.

I would really love to loose like 20 or 30 pounds(i heard cardio is great for that) before prom(I know cliché aint it) 

So with that I leave you hoping to get some help


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 26, 2007)

*(Insert Generic Welcome New Guy Comment here)

Bigss75


*


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 26, 2007)

Im pretty sure your not 60% bf, anyway diet is always number one when it comes to getting the abs you seek and muscles you want. Consult the  stickys in the diet forum to lay down some basic groundwork.


----------



## Nic345 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Thanks*

haha thanks Man I will be sure to do that Btw Now that I think about it it might of been like 40% or lower ish it was a pretty high number(well it has been a fewyears hmm) 

What about motivation? any helpfull tips?


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 27, 2007)

Nic345 said:


> haha thanks Man I will be sure to do that Btw Now that I think about it it might of been like 40% or lower ish it was a pretty high number(well it has been a fewyears hmm)
> 
> What about motivation? any helpfull tips?



How much do you weigh? Cause unless your 300+ pounds at you height I cant picture you bodyfat being that high. My helpful top is just to take it one day a time, everyone has this big picture of losing a large amount of weight but fail to forget that its little steps that got them there.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2007)

Nic345 welcome to IM!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 27, 2007)

Nic345 said:


> What about motivation? any helpfull tips?



_Go Nic. Go.


Welcome to IM_


----------

